# Inaugural Smoke on the Custom Smoker



## Preacher Man (Jul 3, 2019)

With the help of this forum, I've been playing with this new custom smoker that my dad got me (new to me, anyway). I still don't feel comfortable with it, but I'm throwing down some meat on it anyway.

Just 20 minutes ago I dropped 2 briskets and and pork butt.







Stay tuned for results.

And maybe say a prayer


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 4, 2019)

You got this. And congrats on the smoker.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm at 3 hours in and I'm finally feeling comfortable with my temps holding steady. For a while I'd feed it up to 250° and watch it trickle to 210°. Then feed it up to 250° and watch it trickle again.

I finally pulled the charcoal pan I had in there and swapped it for an old 14" wheel I found in my Old Man's barn. Now the temps are holding at about 260°. It's a bit higher than my normal comfort zone of 230°-240°, but I think I'm okay with it.

I'm thinking the previous pan just restricted air flow too much and this wheel is doing a much better job letting the air through.

It's rolling some beautiful TBS and I'm getting sleepy. I'ma catch some winks and see how she holds.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> You got this. And congrats on the smoker.


Thanks! There's definitely a learning curve for me to go through as I transition from the super-easy push-button MES. So far I'm loving the added attention it takes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2019)

Tuned in.
Looking forward to the results from the new smoker.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 4, 2019)

PM, I'm watching too ,sounds like you are getting it tuned in !


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

7 hours in and time to refuel.

Porkbutt (lowest rack) is at 164°
Brisket in the middle is 171°
Brisket on top is 148°






(Horrible picture...but you get the idea)


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Well just experienced my first grease fire in the new pit.

Yeesh.

Luckily, I think I saved all the meat. The pork butt might have some charred butcher paper crust, but all in all I came out a lot better than I could have on that one.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2019)

I think you found the primary problem when using a direct fired smoker...   Been there...  Done that...  Peel off the black and chow down on some great chow...


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I think you found the primary problem when using a direct fired smoker...   Been there...  Done that...  Peel off the black and chow down on some great chow...


As I was peeling off black paper, I did what any self respecting pitmaster who is working on a new rub would do: I ate some.

And I liked it!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

At least the sunrise was there to remind me that some things go unaffected in the heavens despite our little problems on Earth.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Pork butt was done at 8:30a (10 hours). Probe tender at 204°

Brisket in the middle section was done at 10:00a (11.5 hours). Probe tender at 196°

Both are in a cooler stuffed with towels. The other brisket I didn't wrap and it's at 180° currently (almost 13 hours).

Here in about 45 min I'll be dropping some ribs with pear wood.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Got busy and didn't have time to update. Sorry guys.

So I dropped the ribs and then made the gamble to take my kids to town to get fireworks, hoping all would be okay. Well, I come back an hour and a half later and my smoker temps are 365°. Ribs are already at 180° and my remaining brisket is at 208°.

Dang it.

Brisket got pulled and ribs got taken to 195° (per @SmokinAl) and then placed in a warm oven.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 5, 2019)

All in all, the meal turned out great for my first smoke on the new smoker. This is going to bring a whole new dimension to my addiction.

Despite my lack of experience, the grease fire, and the spiked temperatures - everything still came together. I'm grateful for that!

The over-cooked brisket has some delicious bark to it! It got chopped up and mixed with sauce for chopped beef sandwiches.

The rest? Well, we feasted...







...until we couldn't feast anymore.

Thanks to all who handed out their advice and expertise.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2019)

And everybody lived happily ever after!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks great Preacher .


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 5, 2019)

I love that last pic Preacher.  Great looking spread!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2019)

PM, Awesome looking goodies from your new toy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2019)

You did a Great Job, Preacher!
All the Meat looks Awesome!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 6, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> And everybody lived happily ever after!


Yes!...well, until we all were miserable and had to tell the kids to wait a little while before we could start the fireworks. Then the kids weren't so happy.



chopsaw said:


> Looks great Preacher .


Thanks Chop!


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 6, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I love that last pic Preacher.  Great looking spread!


Thanks! My family still mocks me for the plating. I don't think they'll ever stop.



crazymoon said:


> PM, Awesome looking goodies from your new toy!


"New toy" is the perfect way to describe this thing.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> You did a Great Job, Preacher!
> All the Meat looks Awesome!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear! Sammich time...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> My family still mocks me for the plating.



So what was wrong with the plating?  
You have the three basic food groups of brisket, pork butt, and ribs covered in that shot.


----------



## Preacher Man (Jul 6, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> So what was wrong with the plating?
> You have the three basic food groups of brisket, pork butt, and ribs covered in that shot.


Ha! What could be more well-rounded than that?

No, they mock me because I go a little crazy playing almost everything I smoke, doing my best to get the light right, angle of the shot, etc.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> doing my best to get the light right, angle of the shot, etc.



Nothing wrong with doing that.
I would imagine that professional food photographers take untold amounts of shots until it all look just right. 
Keep doing your thing.  We know where you're coming from.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jul 8, 2019)

Great job preacher man looks great for your first smoke on your new cooker!  Some would call pictures like that Food porn.  Check out the cover of Arron Franklin's book, definite food porn!


----------

